# Please Allow Myself to Introduce....Myself



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Awwww Bentley you're adorable  We're obviously big fans of your name over here


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh he's ADORABLE!!!! Big congratulations. Enjoy, and keep those pictures coming.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Awwww....Bentley is sooo cute!!! Congrats!! I like the registered name choice. I hope he helps to fill part of the hole in your heart. I am sure he has made you both smile a little more!! Look forward to seeing more pictures as he grows. Welcome to your new home Bentley!!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

he's gorgeous! congrats to everybody...I like the sleeping in the lap picture...remember this moment because soon he'll be too big!


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

What a cutie... Congratulations on your new family member..!!!.


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Your Bently is one good looking boy, nothing like having a new puppy around.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Congratulations on your new pup! He is adorable!!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Bentley is adorable! Congratulations on your new Dichi pup!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

How cute is he! What a furry little ball of love. Congratulations!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

What a beautiful pup!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Gorgeous Boy! Congrats!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratualtions, Bentley is a beautiful pup and so adorable........


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

I just love that first picture! He looks so wise and thoughtful beyond his young age. Congratulations.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Congratulations on your new arrival - Bentley looks like he is going to be one handsome boy. I'm sure that Bo will be looking down with a grin on his face


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

What a cutie!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

He's a doll!!!!!
I think there was some sort of mistake though because I'm pretty sure he was supposed to come to my house!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Whoa, he looks so much bigger than Flora did when I brought her home from Dichi! But he definitely has that classic Dichi look. Congrats on the new arrival.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh, Bentley is just so adorable!! What a handsome boy!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Mr. Bentley enjoy Illinois and the Windy City. Your a handsome young fella...


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Welcome Bentley. You are a beautiful young Golden


----------



## DebP (Oct 10, 2011)

Congrats, he's absolutely adorable. Love the name


----------



## wenryder (Oct 21, 2010)

so sweet! thanks for sharing! <3


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

They do not get any more perfect than that. Enjoy!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

He put a smile on my face, he is very cute!!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

That is one cute puppy. He DOES look like an old soul!

And I love "Riding in Style." Perfection.


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Bentley is a beautiful boy! I have two Dichi girls (ages 3 and 4). They are Dichi's In My Heart Rings a Melody and Dichi's Say Goodnight Gracie : )

Here are a few ideas for Bentley -

Dichi's Inspiration, The Bentley
Dichi's Bentley, Golden by Design
Dichi's Bentley Boy


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh and I see that Dancer is Molly's mom. Dancer is a very special girl in my opinion - she is my Melody's mom and oh gosh, I have always thanked her for such a great pup. I think you have something very special there.


----------



## Sam's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

OMG he is so cute!!!! We are just coming out of the landshark stage with Murphy. You should be entering it soon. :


----------



## Siques (Aug 9, 2011)

Congrats! he is so cute! And he looks just like my Charley - who is so snuggly as well!
Hope the first couple nights went well for you! Charley slept from 9pm until 5:45 last night! yay!!


----------



## MaryLovesMojo (Sep 20, 2011)

GORGEOUS!!!! What a face!!!!! I love the name...both names...what a precious angel, I forgot just how adorable they are at that age, I got Moj when he was just over a year old. Boy he couldn't have picked a better family!!! I bet he smells so good...lots of hugs to your new little guy, what a pick me up to see those pics...what a doll face!!!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

No one caught the Austin Powers reference?? That's why I opened this thread!

The cute puppy pics made it even more awesome...what a little sweetie! Pretty sure that pup was lost en route to MY house. Too adorable for words!


----------



## Door (Apr 2, 2010)

What a cutie! Bentley's profile, in the first photo, looks EXACTLY, like my puppy when I brought him home. Same head, same coloring.

That day was probably the best day of my life. I had no idea my dog would turn out so good.


----------



## mari (Oct 13, 2011)

*Congrats!*

Congratulations on your new member of the family. Love the pics - he is so cute!

We are enjoying our Kula (from Dichi's Pudge x Harley), who is 9 weeks old already today! She is a bundle of mostly joy and sometimes trouble! 

Wishing you and Bentley all the best!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bentley*

Your Bentley is JUST ADORABLE!!!

Congratulations-I know Mr. Bojangles is smiling at you and he!!


----------



## merryh (Dec 5, 2009)

Just beautiful! You are lucky to have him... enjoy every moment!


----------



## JavagirlWisc (Dec 31, 2010)

He's darling and looks so much like his brother Scupper (our pup)! Dig the registered name.


----------

